# Our pet family has grown:)



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

My son welcomed this little sweetheart into his home yesterday. He is still unnamed but he is leaning toward Chuck or Chucky. I'm sure the decision on the name will be made today. He is 10 weeks old and has a great personality. Just the right blend of rambunctious and cuddly. We are giving him some time to settle in before he meets Asia who loves kittens


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Awwww
Super cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww......He is sooooooooooo adorable, beautiful coloring and markings.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh My, so Cute, I like the name choices. Best of luck with him!


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

Love!! We had kittens last summer and one looked just like him!! So cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, what a cute kitty


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Well hello there Chuck  Reminds me of Peppermint Patty calling Charlie Brown "Chuck".

Don't know about Chucky though, reminds me of the deranged doll in that horror movie ::curtain:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My boxer was named Charlie..one of his nicknames was "Chuck". So I would choose that name! Lol he is adorable!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

so cute!!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

The name decision has been made and it is Chuck. He slept cuddled up to my son last night for the most part except for a few episodes of climbing on him and biting his ears Such a sweet little fluff ball. After losing his sweet and cuddly tuxedo kitten, Luigi to FIP a year and half ago, he adopted a year old cat who is still quite feral. He is outside and only comes in to eat so he was missing a cuddly one who will be an indoor only kitty. Fezzik the other cat is not impressed though and won't come in after seeing Chuck. I think he will adjust as he seems fine with other cats when he is spotted around them. but right now he just hisses at the kitten through the screen door.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are a few pics I took on my visit with the new baby yesterday. Hard to get decent ones as he is always on the move


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Chuck is so adorable.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww! Chuck. is. SO. CUUUUTE!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

His paws look big. Wonder if he's going to be a big cat?
He's adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

